
President Y combinator at the Bilderberg meeting - atzpawn
https://secure.gn.apc.org/members/www.bilderberg.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7487
======
jcslzr
Thiel, Peter A. (USA), President, Thiel Capital

------
disposeofnick9
Sam will give us the straight dope on all of InfoWars (lol) favorite
conspiracy theories. ;)

------
osullivj
I see Demis from DeepMind is there too.

